# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  tracfone1's Workbook

## tracfone1

*Reality Checks:*
- Looking at hands
- Checking the time on clocks


*Dream Signs:*
I don't think I have any  :Sad: 

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Have more dreams
- Learn more effective ways to have an LD 

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Manipulate elements
- Build a Dream World/Hub


*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- I've only had 3 dreams and I can recall each one of them. As for dreams, I have a dream journal sooo yeah  :smiley: 

*Current Technique:*
- Dream Journal  ::D:

----------


## tracfone1

*MOTIVATION.*

I want to lucid dream because
- I like the concept of it
- I'll be able to discover more about myself in the process
- I like learning new things ^_^
- I would be able to create scenarios that wouldn't happen in real life
- I could solve problems using lucid dreams  ::D: 

In my next lucid dream, I plan to swim to the bottom of the ocean!

----------


## Xanous

Hey! Welcome to the class. It looks like you got a good start there and I love the motivation.

----------


## paigeyemps

::welcome::  to the Intro Class!  ::D: 

I only live a few blocks down, so feel free to stop by anytime! If you have any questions or doubts, ask away.

Here is an introductory muffin:  ::muffin:: 

P.S. I hope this helps you out with your dream signs: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/cant-f...s-read-135497/

----------


## tracfone1

> Hey! Welcome to the class. It looks like you got a good start there and I love the motivation.



Thanks! I'm really excited to start my LD journey!





> to the Intro Class! 
> 
> I only live a few blocks down, so feel free to stop by anytime! If you have any questions or doubts, ask away.
> 
> Here is an introductory muffin: 
> 
> P.S. I hope this helps you out with your dream signs: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/cant-f...s-read-135497/



Gotcha! I'll be sending you a PM in a few minutes  :smiley:  

Thanks for the link, reading it now.

----------


## tracfone1

Went to bed: 12:05 a.m.
Woke up: 8:46 a.m.

I only remembered 4 fragments from last night (mostly due to me waking up and going back to sleep at odd intervals). I think I'm going to try to improve my recall (and find dream signs) first by keeping my dream journal consistent and writing down as much detail for each dream as possible.

Then once my recall has improved, I'll move on to Lesson 2.

----------


## tracfone1

Went to bed: 1:00 a.m.
Woke up: 10:05 a.m.

Managed to remember two fragments from last night. After reading the link that Paige gave to me about finding dream signs, I looked through my dream journal. I noticed that almost all of my dreams start out in either: my house, my school, or somewhere in my city that I've visited while I was awake. Also, I started to construct a dream map in my journal starting with my Home Town. Let's see where this goes!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Went to bed: 1:00 a.m.
> Woke up: 10:05 a.m.
> 
> Managed to remember two fragments from last night. After reading the link that Paige gave to me about finding dream signs, I looked through my dream journal. I noticed that almost all of my dreams start out in either: my house, my school, or somewhere in my city that I've visited while I was awake. Also, I started to construct a dream map in my journal starting with my Home Town. Let's see where this goes!



Great job! And nice idea about the dream map :3 also, now that you have an idea of your possible dream signs, you can reality check whenever you're in those places.  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I'm also a big fan of your dream map idea.  Keela, another DVA student, created a really cool map of her dream world: My Dreamworld Map (circa 2004) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## tracfone1

> I'm also a big fan of your dream map idea.  Keela, another DVA student, created a really cool map of her dream world: My Dreamworld Map (circa 2004) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Thanks! Oh my god, that dream map looks so amazing.  ::shock::

----------


## tracfone1

Went to bed: 11:55 p.m.
Woke up: 9:43 a.m.

Remembered only 2 fragments grr >_< I woke up in the middle in the night but was too tired to write anything down, UGH. I'm probably going to start using tags during the night to remember my dreams in the morning. 

Does anyone have any tips for longer/more vivid dreams?  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> Does anyone have any tips for longer/more vivid dreams?



I think it just comes with practice and keeping a DJ. But I frequently take B6 either before bed or WBTB. That seems to increase vividness for me. Other than that you could start the dream yoga class. When I take time to practice it regularly, my dreams generally become more vivid. Hope that helps.

----------


## paigeyemps

I personally drink some apple juice before bed. It helps with my dream vividness and it helps me wake up for wbtb  :smiley:

----------


## tracfone1

> I think it just comes with practice and keeping a DJ. But I frequently take B6 either before bed or WBTB. That seems to increase vividness for me. Other than that you could start the dream yoga class. When I take time to practice it regularly, my dreams generally become more vivid. Hope that helps.



I took a multivitamin before bed? Do you think it'll have the same effect if it has B6? (LOL, desperate times call for desperate measures!) I'll probably just start WBTB when I get to Lesson 2.






> I personally drink some apple juice before bed. It helps with my dream vividness and it helps me wake up for wbtb



Apple juice? Never heard that one before :O

----------


## tracfone1

Hurricanes and the Internet mix so well together. lol. 

*10/30/12 - Tuesday*
Went to bed: 10:30 p.m.
Woke up: 5:45 a.m.

*10/31/12 - Wednesday*
Went to bed: 11:30 p.m.
Woke up: 5:00 a.m.

No recall on either day, my sleep schedule has been all out of wack (school, bleh). After looking back in my journal, I discovered that I need about 8 and a half hours of sleep to actually remember my dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hurricanes and the Internet mix so well together. lol.



Oh god, and you're east coast! I hope you guys are ok  ::blue:: 





> No recall on either day, my sleep schedule has been all out of wack (school, bleh). After looking back in my journal, I discovered that I need about 8 and a half hours of sleep to actually remember my dreams.



No worries there my friend, I need about 7 hours before my WBTB, then a solid 3 or 4 undisturbed hours of sleep after that if I want really cool lucid dreams. Don't ever feel bad about the number of hours of sleep you need for recall/lucids/etc. We're all different. The point is, finding what works best for you  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

Now that you know you need eight and a half hours sleep I think you should definitely get that sleep schedule normalised. It's somewhat of a pain, but if you can keep the same bedtime and wake time throughout the 7 days of the week you should increase your recall and with it, your chances of lucidity.

How have you been with writing down your dreams? I see you mentioned you were too tired to write anything down before. I mentioned this in another workbook, but it's one of those things that you really don't want to do at the time but once you've done it you feel glad that you did. Similar to exercising! Just need to find that motivation at the time to do so. You can minimise the effort by preparing your journal before you go to sleep at night, turning it to a clean page, writing down the date and anything else you want to log so that when you wake up you can jump straight into writing the dream.

----------

